# Flecken auf Folie entfernen



## Koiteich2013 (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einige dunkle Flecken auf der Folien. Sie lassen sich schwer abschaben. Wenn ich tauche und mich mit entsprechenden Gewichte beschwere , dann bekommen ich sie unter Mühen weggeputzt.
Habt Ihr da einen Trick wie es einfacher geht?

gruß

Heiko


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Juli 2017)

Das hatten wir im Frühjahr doch erst.
Lies hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/flecken-auf-teichfolie.47493/


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2017)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe einige dunkle Flecken auf der Folien. ............  dann bekommen ich sie unter Mühen weggeputzt.
> Habt Ihr da einen Trick wie es einfacher geht?
> ...



Hi Heiko
mit nem Cuttermesser rausschneiden


----------



## Koiteich2013 (18. Juli 2017)

Ok, wolltest Du damit sagen ich soll versuchen 0,2 mm von der Folie abzuhobeln?
Ich habe das gerade versucht aber ich glaube der Schnitt geht etwas zu tief.

gruß
Heiko


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2017)

Du schabst die Biologie weg ...
Ein geringer Flaum auf der Folie schadet nicht sondern hilft ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Koiteich2013 (20. Juli 2017)

#4, war natürlich ein Scherz, als Antwort auf #3
Nach Biofilm sieht das ganze nicht aus. Einfach nur schwarzbraune flecken. Mit dem Schwamm bekommt man die mühselig weggeschrubbt.
Muss dazu tauchen und richtig Druck ausüben. An den Seitenwänden habe ich einen "Biofilm" aus ca. 2cm langen Fadenalgen. Den lasse ich vorerst stehen.

gruss

heiko


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juli 2017)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Einfach nur schwarzbraune flecken.


Ist eine Alge würde ich sagen.


----------

